# Dominican Republic....



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 11, 2012)

So my Thanksgiving trip is a tie between the Dominican Republic and Jamaica...This is a list of the options in the Dominican Republic, since i've never stayed in either country...i refer to my fellow forum members...which would you pick?



> *Dominican Republic Flights *
> 
> (POP)$567-840
> (PUJ)$483-1052






> *(POP)THE TROPICAL AT LHVC RESORT (#6712)*
> Studio	Exchange Fee -OR- USD 359.99	 (6)
> Mandatory All Inclusive Program. Fees are per person, per day.
> 2012 Fees: Sep07-Dec20 US$79;
> ...





> *(POP)THE RESIDENCE SUITES AT LHVC RESORT (#6716)*
> 1 Bedroom	Exchange Fee -OR- USD 269.99	 6
> Mandatory All Inclusive Program. Fees are per person, per day.
> 2012 Fees:Sep07-Dec20 US$79;
> ...





> *(PUJ)CLUB MELIA AT PARADISUS PALMA REAL (#8673)*
> 1 Bedroom	Exchange Fee -OR- USD 413.99	 7
> Mandatory All Inclusive Program Fees are per person per day. 2011 fees are $120 for adults
> 
> TOTAL COST = $483 + $840 +(7TPU + 189) $314 = *$1637*





> *(PUJ)THE RESERVE AT PARADISUS PALMA REAL (#C076)*
> 1 Bedroom	Exchange Fee	 10
> MANDATORY ALL INCLUSIVE PROGRAM FEES ARE PER PERSON PER DAY 2012 FEES US$160
> 
> TOTAL COST = $483 + $1120 + (10TPU + 189)$367 = *$1970*





> *(PUJ)UVC @ DREAMS PUNTA CANA RESORT & SPA (#C552)*
> Studio Exchange Fee -OR- USD 359.99	 8
> Mandatory Unlimited Luxury Program. Single guest will be charged at 65% of the below rates.
> Preferred Club Suite (Unit type STUDIO) 2012 Rates: Aug18-Dec16 US$195. (65% = $126.75)
> ...





> *UVC @ DREAMS LA ROMANA (#C561)*
> Studio	Exchange Fee -OR- USD 359.99	 8
> Mandatory Unlimited Luxury Program. Rates are for 2 adults in same room, per night. 3 Night Minimum Stay required! Single guest will be charged at 65% of the below rates
> Preferred Club Suite (Unit type STUDIO) 2012 Rates: Aug18-Dec16 US$227. (65% = $147.55)
> ...



But to be honest...this thread is more about me putting a list of options down somewhere i can refer to it easily, from anywhere


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 11, 2012)

> ...this thread is more about me putting a list of options down somewhere i can refer to it easily, from anywhere.



You could just send an e-mail to yourself listing these options. I do it all the time.

Example:
Hello, [my name], 
Do not forget that, for your [wife][relative]'s [b'day][[anniversary] on....
You plan to go to ..., and you need to [make reservations][buy tickets][flowers][other gift].


----------



## amycurl (Feb 11, 2012)

Have you checked the ratings for these resorts? Are they all about the same?

I had a friend go to DR through a rental and ended up doing a tour....they were offered a free weekend for the tour that they didn't use, and offered to us. Alas, we never could use it either (at this time, we were really the only ones of our group of friends with the means, inclination and schedule that allowed international travel.) But she spoke highly of her experience (even of the tour.) 

Of course, I can't remember the resort, so this post adds no new information....

(Can you tell I'm bored and doing laundry on a Saturday afternoon?)


----------



## MILOIOWA (Feb 11, 2012)

Several friends say that DR is far and away their favorite Caribbean place to go above Jamaica and Cancun. People are friendlier and just an all-around better experience. But I sadly do not know first hand.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 11, 2012)

No first hand experience but DS #1 has been to DR twice. Once before the Haiti earthquake & once (5 wks) after. He said after the last trip that he would never go back there. The resort staff were telling everyone to stay right on the resort and not to even go near the edge of the property, especially at night. It seems that thousands of Haitians escaped the ruins of Haiti & fled to the DR. The resort staff said these people were stealing anything that wasnt nailed down and robbing tourists, resort staff and other locals. DS has quite a few pictures of the armed guards that patrolled the resort property 24/7. Pretty scarry but the resort was nice and he still had a good vacation. First trip was to Punta Cana, second trip was to Puerto Plata -maybe other parts of the country would be better. YMMV

This year DS is trying the Mayan Riviera (he left this afternoon) after very favorable reports from his neighbours & co-workers.

I'll stick to Florida thanks!
~Diane


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 11, 2012)

There are crime problems in both countries.  In Jamaica, the Negril area is safer than Mo Bay.  In many areas of the DR, there are safety problems if you leave the resort property.  Personally these two islands are lowest on my list in the Caribbean, and all inclusives also tend to be something I avoid.

From your posts you don't seem to think much of Europeans, and the crowd in the DR is heavily European.

Sint Maarten is a much nicer and safer island, and has a lot of timeshare and so is relatively easy to trade into.

Given one of your other threads, you might want to look at Hedonism II in Jamaica.  I have never been there myself but I have driven by it on the road and heard about its very wild reputation.  It is not a timeshare.  When I was single, I liked to party, but not so wide open as Hedonism II.  My style was more Club Med.


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 12, 2012)

I love the DR.  Have a friend that lives in Puerta Plata but we usually wind up in Punta Cana.  The only one on your list I have been to is the Melia.  Very nice.  Was the nicest resort I had been to until I went to the Barcelo Bavarro Palace in Punta Cana and will never go anywhere else in the DR again.  Not sure if this is an available option to you but if it is it is paradise.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 12, 2012)

I've been to both Jamaica and the DR but have yet to stay in a TS.  I have stayed at a few All Inclusive resorts but they were hotels.  Very reasonable and IMO the DR has nicer beaches, but then again I'm a little biased seeing that my family is from the DR.   

As for the security on both islands, venturing out at night would probably not be the best idea these days as you will obviously be targeted as a tourist on either island.  If you stay at an all inclusive with a discoteque like Punta Cana has, you won't need to venture out anywhere at night and can just stumble back to your room at sunrise or continue the party down at the bech.


----------

